# Tracking CDR Assesment in Engineers Australia



## raju002 (Jun 19, 2012)

Dear Expats,

How do I track the progress of my CDR assessment in Engineers Australia? I submitted my CDR on 30th june 2012. Please respond.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

You need to send a blank email to [email protected] and it will provide you the date for which the CDRs are processed currently. I think the last update was they were processing CDRs receieved on 27th April.


raju002 said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> How do I track the progress of my CDR assessment in Engineers Australia? I submitted my CDR on 30th june 2012. Please respond.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> You need to send a blank email to [email protected] and it will provide you the date for which the CDRs are processed currently. I think the last update was they were processing CDRs receieved on 27th April.


@raju002. Adding to what borntobe has already said. Track the Thread - Engineers Australia Assessment-Time Frame on this Forum. It will help you with loads of information on your subject.

Cheers!


----------



## Prasanthreddy (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing ...
in between i need some info...
how do we receive the Skill assessment result?Is it by email or Post.EA received my application of MSA on December 17th....as per the status emails my application has been processed yesterday....so now i want to know the outcome of the assessment?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Prasanthreddy said:


> Thanks for sharing ...
> in between i need some info...
> how do we receive the Skill assessment result?Is it by email or Post.EA received my application of MSA on December 17th....as per the status emails my application has been processed yesterday....so now i want to know the outcome of the assessment?


EA sends the result by ordinary post, unless the applicant has arranged a courier pick up and intimated them. Send them an email about the results, they'll probably send you a scanned copy.

Good luck and Cheers!


----------



## 6hassan (Jul 6, 2014)

Greetings everyone,
I want to know the current time frames for issuance of CID number (after receipt of application) and CDR assessment. My application reached EA on 25th june, 2014, but still no acknowledgement or issuance of CID number. Also, does the assessment commences after EA gives you CID number, or does it begin right after the receipt of CDR application?
please let me know.... thanks


----------



## biren1612 (Jun 15, 2016)

How we can track our submitted CDR application?


----------

